# Topics > Smart things >  Mint, breathalyzer, Burlingame, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Breathometer Inc.

Home page - breathometer.com/mint

"Breathometer Mint for Breath Quality and Hydration" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Breathometer Mint Detects Bad Breath 
January 4, 2015




> Ryan Lawler chats with Breathometer's Charles Michael Yim about the biomarkers that live in everyone's breath before getting an impartial assessment of the freshness of his breath.

----------


## Airicist

MINT Indiegogo - WEB
January 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Breathometer Mint Detects Bad Breath 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> Ryan Lawler chats with Breathometer's Charles Michael Yim about the biomarkers that live in everyone's breath before getting an impartial assessment of the freshness of his breath.

----------

